# Easy Bruising



## konetain

Any Suggestions For An Icd-9 Code For Easy Bruising?
Thanks, Shelly


----------



## mlbaker1974

*easy bruising*

for lack of a better code you could use 709.8 - Other specified disorders of skin


----------



## iluvicd9

Just out of curiosity, why not 924.x?


----------



## konetain

Our Office Was Torn Between Unspecified Contusion And Spontaneous Ecchymosis...


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I like 782.7 or 459.89 and they are both coverd ICD-9's for protime.


----------



## DANI10

So what was the outcome of the ICD-9 for easy bruising?


----------



## lphillips

*easy bruising*

We use 782.7 at our clinic


----------



## tuffy1

We were told to use 782.9.


----------



## Anna Weaver

*easy bruising*

We also use 782.7 spontaneous ecchymoses.


----------

